# What versions of Animal Crossing have you played?



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

I even added in the Japanese Dōbutsu no Mori e+ version, I wonder if anyone has played that one before o: I grew up with Animal Crossing, so i've played every version except the Japanese one.


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 29, 2014)

Just this one. My boyfriend had Wild World and his sister got New Leaf. He got New Leaf for Christmas and let me play. I almost wouldn't give him any time to play on it. He convinced me to get my own copy. x3


----------



## Mayor Em (Apr 29, 2014)

Same here. My best friend shared a gamecube with her two brothers, so we each had a character. I went to her house every weekend and we stayed up all night playing that game. I've been in love ever since. 

I bought my 3DS _only _because I found out this game was released.
There's no reason for me to even buy a different game for it, either.


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

Ettienne said:


> Just this one. My boyfriend had Wild World and his sister got New Leaf. He got New Leaf for Christmas and let me play. I almost wouldn't give him any time to play on it. He convinced me to get my own copy. x3


I'm glad New Leaf could recruit so many new fans.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 29, 2014)

all except dnm! I want to play it to complete the list lmao


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2014)

All but the first


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 29, 2014)

Just New Leaf. While I did have a GC, DS and Wii, I didn't really have much money to buy games. So when I got my 3DS and heard about ACNL I decided I'd buy it. I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 29, 2014)

I love  New Leaf so much! It is my 7th favorite game of all time! 6th is Kid Icarus Uprising, 5th is a tie between Pok?mon X, Pok?mon White, and Pok?mon Platinum, 4th is Majora's Mask, 3rd is *every* Kirby game (I can not wait to get the new one on Friday! I love Kirby games <3), 2nd is Epic Mickey, and 1st is Okami!


----------



## effluo (Apr 29, 2014)

I've only played New Leaf. 

I always felt like I missed out. -__-
I'd never heard of the game until just before NF released.


----------



## nammie (Apr 29, 2014)

all of them except the first one haha :'D I played the GC one on my friend's gamecube though! except like... none of my other friends liked it except me so I always had to beg for them to play it instead of like mario kart or whatever sob


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just this one. I actually feel really bad about it, too, because I had a Gamecube growing up, but I had no idea what Animal Crossing was back then. So I ended up completely over-looking the series.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> ... 5th is a tie between Pok?mon X, Pok?mon White, and Pok?mon Platinum, ...


Platinum? That's awesome. People never understand why I liked that game the most in the 4th generation. Probably because I was so harsh about Diamond and Pearl, but still.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Platinum? That's awesome. People never understand why I liked that game the most in the 4th generation. Probably because I was so harsh about Diamond and Pearl, but still.



I love Platinum. I remember my team VERY well. Infernape, Hippowdon, Lucario, Vaporeon, Porygon Z, and Rotom.

Also, in White, I used an Emolga, and despite it's average stats it managed to SWEEP Ghetsis! (I got the idea of using one after losing to the beautiful Elesa 20 times.......Also I REALLY do not like her redesign in B2W2. Short Hair babes FTW!)


----------



## xxLollyxx (Apr 29, 2014)

All of them except the Japanese one


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played all the AC games that are available in USA, but not e+. I wish I could though.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I love Platinum. I remember my team VERY well. Infernape, Hippowdon, Lucario, Vaporeon, Porygon Z, and Rotom.
> 
> Also, in White, I used an Emolga, and despite it's average stats it managed to SWEEP Ghetsis! (I got the idea of using one after losing to the beautiful Elesa 20 times.......Also I REALLY do not like her redesign in B2W2. Short Hair babes FTW!)


Lucario was incredible. I have my cartridge here somewhere, but I can't really remember my team. I just know I built it out of favorites from the 2nd and 4th Gens, without legendaries.


----------



## Emily (Apr 29, 2014)

all except Dōbutsu no Mori e+ as it was a japanese exclusive based on our gamecube one but with even more which is unfair but they only got n64 one before that so


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 29, 2014)

Emily said:


> all except Dōbutsu no Mori e+ as it was a japanese exclusive based on our gamecube one but with even more which is unfair but they only got n64 one before that so



Actually + is based our version. Ours is a translation of that. e+ is an EXPANDED version of ours. with exclusive villagers.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 29, 2014)

Only New Leaf. My sister played GC and WW, but I always thought I wouldn't enjoy a simulation game like AC, based on my previous experiences with them. I got NL because of Chugga, and I just fell in love. ^^ I wish I played the other games when I was younger though, so I could have all those nostalgic memories with villagers and the what not.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 29, 2014)

Wild world, city folk and new leaf : D


----------



## Nighty (Apr 29, 2014)

All but the Japanese one. I'm still getting used to the changes in New Leaf since I'm used to the original AC and AC:WW


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2014)

Wild World, Let's Go To The City (City Folk), and New Leaf.

New Leaf is definitely my favourite. It's also the one I've stuck with longest.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 29, 2014)

Every one except the Japanese ones.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played WW, CF and NL.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 29, 2014)

My son who was young at the time got me hooked on the gamecube version.When you paid off your house loan you got a statue of yourself in the town.That was pretty cool.I remember getting really excited to see what was for sale at nook's.

wildworld was cool with the hats being a new thing to buy.But sharing a house wasn't much fun.

In the city wii version you could go into the city.That was cool at first, but got boring very quickly.

New Leaf is the best in my opinion.Iv'e never played an ac game as long as this one.I'm thinking there just going to get better everytime.At least I hope so.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played all but the first one (the Japan one) and New Leaf is deffinatly my fave. Must dig my Wii and GC ones out some time though and have a play on them.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 29, 2014)

Played both Wild World and New Leaf. I enjoyed the flea markets on Wild World because selling fish or bugs for ridiculous amounts of money and then being given furniture by the villagers since they needed the space for the tanks. 

I have to say I prefer New Leaf though, the online functions make it feel like it'll last that bit longer even when you've done pretty much everything there is to do for your own town. Feels nice being able to help people online.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 29, 2014)

All of em', except dobutsu. I grew up with animal crossing too B)


----------



## spamurai (Apr 29, 2014)

Cool idea for a Poll 

I've had them all in the past, but I sold Wild World and City Folk.

It's not the e+ version I have. (That's the Japanese equivalent to Population Growing), it's doubutsu no mori, which is the Japanese N64 version


----------



## FancyThat (Apr 29, 2014)

I played Wild World, City Folk (called Let's go to the City in my country ) and New Leaf. New Leaf is the first one I've really stuck with though, I only played City Folk a few times and I never really tried to keep my Wild World town nice. I think it's partly due to this forum and friends I've met through Club Tortimer, and New a Leaf having more to do.

I'm really tempted to buy a copy of the GameCube Animal crossing to use on my Wii, just to say I've played it.


----------



## oak (Apr 29, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> I played Wild World, City Folk (called Let's go to the City in my country ) and New Leaf. New Leaf is the first one I've really stuck with though, I only played City Folk a few times and I never really tried to keep my Wild World town nice. I think it's partly due to this forum and friends I've met through Club Tortimer, and New a Leaf having more to do.
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy a copy of the GameCube Animal crossing to use on my Wii, just to say I've played it.


If you can find a copy of Gamecube AC, i'd say definitely buy it. The game is super simple but it's cool to see how AC evolved.


----------



## horan (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played all of the US releases. I got a DS for WW, a Wii for CF and a 3DS for NL omg. NL is the first one that I've really been into since GC though. I hated WW and didn't get much of a chance to play CF because my mom liked it and wouldn't share~


----------



## Thomas. (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah well I've played all except for the Japan one obviously and I've got to say I love all of them and New Leaf really got me into the series more but I did play others when I was younger too.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 29, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> I even added in the Japanese Dōbutsu no Mori e+ version, I wonder if anyone has played that one before o: I grew up with Animal Crossing, so i've played every version except the Japanese one.



Same here. I remember those good times...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 29, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Played both Wild World and New Leaf. I enjoyed the flea markets on Wild World because selling fish or bugs for ridiculous amounts of money and then being given furniture by the villagers since they needed the space for the tanks.



Oh maaaan, I miss the flea markets so much! Those were super fun. My villager's houses looked absolutely _terrible_.

I've only played Wild World and New Leaf. I loved WW very much, and I never picked up City Folk since I didn't think that I'd enjoy the game on a home console. It's also the same reason why I never picked up a copy of the original AC either. 

Overall, I'd say that I prefer NL to WW, but there's a lot that I miss from WW. It'd be a perfect game if it included the same quality of dialogue and featured the backstories of the special characters that made me love WW so much.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 29, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Played both Wild World and New Leaf. I enjoyed the flea markets on Wild World because selling fish or bugs for ridiculous amounts of money and then being given furniture by the villagers since they needed the space for the tanks.



I forgot about the flea markets, i loved those omg


----------



## mikanmilk (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played all! Including the Japanese e+ which was my fave until New Leaf. I really want to load up and visit my town on that again, but I was using my in-law's Japanese Wii that I don't have any more


----------



## Bui (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played all of them, including e+.


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played all the ones that have been released in English. I have never owned Wild World though, just played like three or four times on my brother's game.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Apr 29, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Wild World and Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
We have LGTTC, but I never really played it. I was hooked on WW at the time.
New Leaf is probably my favourite out of WW and NL.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 29, 2014)

The only two I've played is New Leaf and Wild World. Wild World brings back so much memories, first AC game ever.


----------



## Born2BWild (Apr 29, 2014)

I've only played New Leaf. I was a longtime ignorer of the AC games until one surprise Christmas gift changed all that.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 29, 2014)

All except the Japan version. I played wild world a little bit, but not for long. I did not like that one at all. 
I still play the GameCube and wii version.


----------



## Capella (Apr 29, 2014)

I wish I got the gamecube version ;3;
My first one was animal crossing city folk


----------



## Prisma (Apr 29, 2014)

Gonna play the first one soon >:3 so i voted on that one and i've played all of them.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've played the gamecube, DS, Wii animal crossing and of course the 3DS animal crossing XD


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2014)

Why is this thread in the New Leaf section?


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2014)

All of em cept NL. Still haven't gotten it yet x_x



Bowie said:


> Why is this thread in the New Leaf section?



Yeah, i was about to mention that.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 29, 2014)

Game Cube, City Folk, and New Leaf. I feel bad for missing out on Wild World, but by the time I realized there was a DS AC City Folk was already out.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 29, 2014)

everything but the gamecube version :c
im really considering on buying it dude lol i reaaaaaally wanna play it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 29, 2014)

WW, NL and like 5 minutes of CF and an emulated version of Gamecube. I got fed up with GC real fast >>; WW is where all my nostalgia feels lie.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 29, 2014)

I played all except city folk :/


----------



## VioletPrincess (Apr 30, 2014)

Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 30, 2014)

y'all need to go play the gamecube one if you haven't, you're missing out


----------



## Airen (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played all except Dobutsu no Mori e+ and City Folk. CF came out when I was in HS and I just wasn't really interested in AC anymore. I really love NL though and I'm really glad I bought it.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 30, 2014)

Reizo said:


> y'all need to go play the gamecube one if you haven't, you're missing out



True that!
Even if it's just to play the NES games xD


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 30, 2014)

I've only played the GC one and NL. I wasn't even planning on playing NL but I kept seeing it all over tumblr and my friend kept talking about it so I gave in, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 30, 2014)

Reizo said:


> y'all need to go play the gamecube one if you haven't, you're missing out



I could barely play it due to that terrible acre system in it.


----------



## Saphy (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played all of them except e+, I never really got too into WW though, the towns just felt really bland, the only thing I liked was how much dialogue the villagers had.


----------



## AmyK (Apr 30, 2014)

Animal Crossing, Wild World and New Leaf.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's a guide I made about all the different versions of Animal Crossing 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?170891-A-Guide-to-ALL-Animal-Crossing-games-EVER


----------



## SparkRaid (Apr 30, 2014)

I have the original AC and just NL


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 30, 2014)

I played all of them, and even though many people consider City Folk the worst, I consider the GC one the worst, because of that STUPID acre system in it. That alone make it the worst for me.


----------



## Team (Apr 30, 2014)

I had GC, CF, and now NL. I played GC for almost 3 years (almost every day straight!!) so when CF came out, I was disappointed that it was more of the same.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 30, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I played all of them, and even though many people consider City Folk the worst, I consider the GC one the worst, because of that STUPID acre system in it. That alone make it the worst for me.



I thought the acre design was cool 
It helped you locate trees and count how many you have shaken already xD


----------



## Bambath (Apr 30, 2014)

I first played AC in first grade, when Wild World came out. I think my sister and my friends also got it so I had lots of fun with it. (although I never really upgraded my house because it seemed like waaaay too much money and could never afford stuff like that xD)
Then later I got it for the Wii, although I didn't play it as much as Wild World (mostly because it used our only TV)
Aaaaaand now I have New Leaf, and I like it a lot more than the others


----------



## milktea (Apr 30, 2014)

Wild World and New Leaf! c:

I remember I got Wild World in fourth grade I think, for my birthday. I wanted City Folk soo bad but we didn't want to get a wii. I thought it'd be like that for New Leaf, but was pleasantly surprised when I got a 3DS |D


----------



## Liquefy (Apr 30, 2014)

Why are the other two versions omitted?  The list should also include Doubutsu no Mori (for Nintendo 64) and Doubutsu no Mori + (for GameCube).  I've played all seven versions.


----------



## spamurai (Apr 30, 2014)

Liquefy said:


> Why are the other two versions omitted?  The list should also include Doubutsu no Mori (for Nintendo 64) and Doubutsu no Mori + (for GameCube).  I've played all seven versions.



I think the one listed at the top is representing the N64 version, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Rendra (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played WW & NL. I bought City Folk but never played it. I couldn't be out in the living room late at night playing it when everyone else in the house is trying to sleep. I also knew that I would never play it everyday like I did/do with WW & NL. I like being in bed and catching beetles/sharks on the island late at night, just to relax before going to bed or if I can't sleep. I love the music at night on the island, so calming.


----------



## Campy (Apr 30, 2014)

Been playing them since the GC version. New Leaf is my favorite by far because of graphics and gameplay, but the GC version wins for me in the music department.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 30, 2014)

All except for the first, I remember playing the GC version on my second eldest brother's GameCube when he was at school and I was sick at home. Had no idea how to play it properly but I'm pretty sure that's when I got obsessed with the games


----------



## Titi (Apr 30, 2014)

Only WW and NL! 
Handheld is the way to go for me...
If I'm gonna play on an actual console I might as well play a more complex game with better graphics!
What I love about AC is how it's relaxing and on-the-go.


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 30, 2014)

I've only played new leaf!


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf, but New Leaf is my favorite so far. （・∀・）


----------



## antiadore (Apr 30, 2014)

I started playing when AC:GC came out. I wish I could find a copy of it somewhere. IMO AC:GC was the best.


----------



## Marbles (Apr 30, 2014)

I've only played New Leaf. I knew about the existence of Wild World and City Folk but I never really bothered to look for them or buy them. 
I watched my friends play Wild World once when we all brought our DS/DSi's to lunch two or so years ago. It was the first time I'd seen the actual game and not just the stage in SSBB lol.


----------



## xxyume08xx (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played the GC one, City Folk and New Leaf


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played all of them except for the Japanese one. My first game was the GameCube one when I got it as a freebie with my GameCube plus the memory card that came with it. Back then I thought "what kind of game is this?" XD Wild World was when I actually got into Animal Crossing, them City Folk and now New Leaf. Man have things changed lol.


----------



## leepotato (Apr 30, 2014)

I've only played New Leaf, I'm such a noob ;A;


----------



## meo (Apr 30, 2014)

AC GC, AC WW, and AC NL.


----------



## keandra86 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've played them all except for the Japanese one. 

I remember playing the GC one back in early days around when it was first released and thought it was so strange (I had rented a copy). A few months later I was jonesing for a game to play, and ended up buying a copy of it, and ever since then it's been true love!


----------



## macuppie (May 6, 2014)

All except Dōbutsu no Mori e+


----------



## Regina Cordium (May 6, 2014)

I've played all but the Japanese version! Wild World was the first game I bought for my DS - it was about 6 months after it came out, I believe. I remember reading about it coming out in the Nintendo magazine and saving up all my money to buy it. I felt really accomplished, because I was like 10 at the time and buying your own stuff at that age feels great. I fell in love with the game right away. I convinced my friend to buy a copy and we spent hours visiting each other's towns and fishing and selling fruit to pay off our houses.

I bought PG while to hold me over while my brother and I earned enough money to buy a Wii and I enough to get CF as well. We ended up getting a Wii that year for Christmas, so I bought CF as soon as possible and played it everyday. My parents would get annoyed because they'd want to watch tv, but at the same time they were glad I had something that I loved so much.

I got my 3DS as an early birthday present last year and bought NL on my birthday as a little present to myself. I played SO much. I probably racked up 100 within the first week. I went nuts.


----------



## Hot (May 6, 2014)

I've played all of them. I only have NL in my possession right now though.


----------



## MintTea (May 8, 2014)

I've played Animal Crossing:Wild World (but my town is probably full of weed now), Animal Crossing:City Folk (but I didn't play it much, too lazy to turn on the TV and the Wii) and Animal Crossing:New Leaf. (my favourite <3)


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 8, 2014)

Wild World and New Leaf.
I did play original AC for about a week.(not enough time to count as played)


----------



## virulus (May 8, 2014)

im surprised so few people played CF o:

I played the most recent 3 ^u^


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

I've played Dobutsu no Mori through certain methods...
I've played Animal Crossing New Leaf of course.

And what about Dobutsu no Mori+, and the Animal Crossing Clock/Calculator.


----------



## jaysaturna (May 9, 2014)

Wow. It always blows my mind whenever I remember I've been playing Animal Crossing games since 2003. Which is only 5 more years longer than I've been playing Pokemon.

OH GAWD.


----------



## LyraVale (May 10, 2014)

Just NL for me. Which I've been completely addicted to for the last 9 months. But I wish I'd played the others. At least WW, since it seems like the best of all the others. I actually can't wait til the next AC game comes out! I'm already ready for it.


----------



## carousels (May 11, 2014)

i've played them all except for the japanese one.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 11, 2014)

This thread should really be "What versions of Animal Crossing do you OWN" since I don't know of anybody who has borrowed/rented an AC game, but oh well...

I have played/owned every version except for Animal Forest e+ and Wild World, but I plan on getting both at some point.


----------



## N64dude (May 11, 2014)

I have only played Animal Crossing New Leaf and i can't stop playing it :3.


----------



## LostNoob (May 11, 2014)

I've played all of them, although the N64 version was only for an hour or so on an emulator lol.
I didn't play the GameCube version that much either, I got it for my birthday about a year after it realised in the UK, which was also only a few months before Wild World came out, I got the DS for Christmas that year so I got Wild World when it came out.
I got lets got to the city about a year late, and New leaf in January.


----------



## Kairii (May 11, 2014)

I played Wild World quite a lot when I was younger. I never had the opportunity to play the others before it. 
So just Wild World and New Leaf for me.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

I played every single game when they came out, I've been a fan for a while. I haven't ever played Dobutsu no Mori yet. But I don't speak Japanese, so I think it won't be something that I'll try


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 12, 2014)

When I first heard about it, I thought it was just a game where animals are crossing the street and then you avoid them  Later on, I saw some people play it and thought it was interesting so I got Wild World. I got really hooked, I remember spending countless hours playing it. It was extremely fun. I had not touched it for years, but the memories were always there.

After a few years, I decided to pick up a 3DS XL one of the reasons was because of New Leaf. Although I got New Leaf about 8 Months after getting a 3DS  I knew it would be addicting because of my experiences in Wild World, so I decided to delay buying it because I was about to graduate high school and I had a paper to write. I knew I wouldn't work if I had New Leaf. I picked it up just March this year and still enjoy it up to this day. The improvements from Wild World are extremely great. I really like the mayoral role because I remember always saying before that Tortimer is a horrible mayor because he would just let weeds grow  Now when I go back to Wild World, it has horrible graphics and is very laggy. It was pretty good for it's time though


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 12, 2014)

Only NL, I heard about it on the Nintendo Direct on Valentine's Day last year.


----------



## Zii (May 16, 2014)

I don't think I really even knew all that much about Animal Crossing until Wild World had been out for a while. I only got into the series because a guest lecturer at my college gave a presentation on WW one day and I thought the game sounded really nice/cute, haha. So, WW was the first version of the game that I played, and the only other one that I have played after that has been AC:NL.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (May 16, 2014)

Only New Leaf. 
I never heard of Animal Crossing until I saw my friend playing it and seeing all the hype about it on tumblr.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 17, 2014)

I've played all but the first japan version. I've loved them all except I never really got into city folk.


----------



## Yui Z (May 17, 2014)

I've played New Leaf, City Folk, Wild World and Population: Growing. I never bothered to try e+ because I heard from some people that it wasn't that good. Wasn't sure if it was worth the money, since my piggy bank didn't agree with it either.


----------



## Brackets (May 17, 2014)

I played Wild world first, way back when I was 12 and all my friends had it - I then got hooked and bought the gamecube game, and when it came out City folk and New leaf


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

Only New Leaf, since this is my first Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Nightclaw13 (May 17, 2014)

I play all of these except for the Japanese version.


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

WW, CF and NL


----------



## Swiftstream (May 17, 2014)

WW and NL


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 17, 2014)

Just New Leaf. I never really was into Animal Crossing years back, but people on Miiverse said the game was really fun and addicting, so I got it on Christmas of last year, and love it. I'm hoping to get City Folk soon too.


----------



## Birdinator (May 17, 2014)

I've played and own all except the japanese version


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

All of them except for e+.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

I didn't know about Animal Crossing until Wild World. It was too late for me to get into the original because my Gamecube broke down. I really wanted City Folk, but my brother was the one who owned the Wii, and he was a university student, making it really hard to play since he'll have it with him at school most of the time.


----------



## Katastique (May 20, 2014)

New Leaf was my first introduction to the series, but i'm hooked and planning to order City Folk at some point


----------



## Luna_Solara (May 20, 2014)

All of the except the e+.
Started with City Folk, got hooked. Then bought the original. I bought WW last summer and I got NL for Valentine's Day


----------



## Hai (May 22, 2014)

I started with Wild World, got City Folk later (didn't play it that much though) and bought the 2DS because of New Leaf and Pok?mon X/Y ^-^


----------

